# I........aint got no body...



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

picked this model up as a parts kit.
it didnt have a body. I guess the original owner decided after trashing the body, that he didnt want the model.
well, body or not, I painted and assembled the leftovers,


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice, a body would ruin it.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

LOL, jingles. I was just thinking, I wonder what Chuck will drape it with??? Well Chuck???


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Sooo Very cool... Nice detail on that baby !!!*


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

looks better that way in my opinion


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Put on some dune buggy tires and mount a machine gun on the cross bar and you could have "Rat Patrol 2010".


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Ensign Eddie said:


> Put on some dune buggy tires and mount a machine gun on the cross bar and you could have "Rat Patrol 2010".


Say that loud enough and ABC will have the pilot ready for fall viewing.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks good to me:thumbsup:


----------

